# BLACKBOX kaputt gemacht.....



## metalgear (5. Mai 2004)

....nein, soo schlimm ist es net - aber ich hab mir dummerweise die  .blackboxrc  zerschossen.... ( ~/.blackboxrc). Wenn hier irgendjemand den Blackbox-Windowmanager benutzt, dann wäre ich wirklich dankbar, wenn ihr Ihr mir die Datei oder den (formatierten) Inhalt mal zuschicken könntet... ist ziemlich eilig und wichtig...
Danke schonmal..


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Mai 2004)

http://www.dotfiles.com/index.php3?app_id=20


----------



## metalgear (5. Mai 2004)

Danke


----------

